# Just A Dog.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Small print but,

Say's it all really.............

http://www.fusionvizslas.com/vizslas_latest14.html

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

i first flew to meet the breeder in another state and then drove 800 miles to pickup my "just a dog"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice post Hobbsy. Here it is in full size print.
I did do a post with this using pictures, as it hit me that some think we just have "just a dog." - Rod

by Richard Biby of Broken Arrow, Oklahoma
Originally published in the
February 2006 issue of The Versatile Hunting Dog 

"From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog", or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog". They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog". 

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog". Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog", but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog", and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog", then you will probably understand phrases like "just a friend", "just a sunrise" or "just a promise". 

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. 


Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. 
So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. 

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a man". So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog", just smile, because they "just don't understand".


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D, some people just don't "get it" do they? I'd rather spend time with "just a dog" than with 99% of humans.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ON - or OFF POINT - - my 'V's are just a member of the FAMILY - the flip side - the 1 that neVer grows up & leaVes home !!! LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog is way more than "just a dog". He is my spiritual counselor. Every day, he shows me the right way to live... joyfully and in the moment! ;D


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome post.

I regularly get flak from people who question the lengths I go to for my boy. This forum and posts like these remind me that it isn't me who is crazy, they "just don't understand". 

Thank you all ;D


----------

